
Microsoft is beating Apple at its own design game - devy
https://qz.com/1411866/microsoft-is-beating-apple-at-its-own-design-game/
======
arcaster
I wonder why there are so many Microsoft branded Apple Stores then?...

------
towndrunk
We will know for sure once the Surface has a touch bar.

